# Erik Satie was a Beautiful Man



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

His works for solo piano are so beautiful, he's becoming a new favorite of mine.

Anyone else enjoy his music?


----------



## Chopin Fangirl (Apr 27, 2021)

.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Chopin Fangirl said:


> I don't really like him. A bit too modern for me. But I hope you mean that his music was beautiful, not his lifestyle... though I suppose I can see how that's "beautiful".


I don't know anything about his life, and certainly meant his music. Nothing is for everyone, !


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm not a huge fan of French music as a rule and I'm afraid that tends to include Satie's stuff.

I do like some of the titles he gave his works though. "Three Pear-Shaped Pieces" - love it.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

He has a neat goatee and he wears his pince-nez quite well but not so sure about "beautiful". But if his music is to be considered as "beautiful" then he is the belle of the ball. :lol:


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Captainnumber36 said:


> His works for solo piano are so beautiful, he's becoming a new favorite of mine.
> 
> Anyone else enjoy his music?


Yeah, I really enjoy his music. Also Frederic Mompou, somewhat in a similar style. *Reinbert de Leeuw* and *Joanna MacGregor* are two of my favorite pianists for Satie's music. There are others, but those two I've been listening to recently and for a while.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

The last Satie I heard came by way of a piece by Micheal Finnissy called _Erik Satie, like anyone else_ which you can hear here

https://eveegoyan.bandcamp.com/track/erik-satie-like-anyone-else

It is, I'm told, the composer's response to the Satie Nocturnes, which I'd never heard but I checked out after listening to the Finnissy.

I prefer the Finnissy, but that's just me.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Here's a piece which superficially at least is rather like Satie's music, Laurence Crane's Copenhagen II. I think it's really impressive for the clarity of sound and touch, consistency of pulse and repetition, and exactness of duration.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

What was he like as a person?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I love the version by Cristina Ariagno. It's splendid imo!


----------



## Jokke (Dec 28, 2013)

One of my favourite CD's :


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Satie has long been a favorite composer of mine, probably since I first heard the _Gymnopedies_. I once wrote a play not about Satie but structured upon eccentric elements of the composer's life, such as his penchant for wearing white and eating only white foods, his carrying around of a hammer for protection, his rigidly scheduled life and odd activity interests, and the umbrellas. Satie's life is fascinating, and since as a playwright I was something of an absurdist the features of his life proved inspiring. The play, titled _Urned Rites_, also relied upon Satie's compositions for incidental music (or, to use the composer's term, _furniture music_), and the main character was a pianist who played one of the _Gymnopedies_ throughout the play. I don't believe anyone who watched performances of _Urned Rites_ ever suspected it was structured upon eccentricities of Eric Satie, even if they recognized the musical numbers in the sound design, but I couldn't have imagined the plot without the influence of Satie's odd behaviors.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Sketch for a bust of himself, by Satie, 1913


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

hammeredklavier said:


> Sketch for a bust of himself, by Satie, 1913


I saw that on Wiki.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

I like Satie's music. He does the unexpected with deceptively simple material.
As for his personality, he seems to have been remarkably patient as he persisted in friendship with Debussy after D had alienated just about everyone else.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Anyone else enjoy his music?


Satie is the reason I got back into classical music after abandoning it for 20 years. I heard his Gnoissiene No. 5 on the radio and was so fascinated with it, I found a recording. That led to finding books about him by Rollo Myers and Alan Gilmore, then the chapter on him from The Banquet Years, and the strange book A Mammal's Notebook, featuring his drawings and ramblings, then every recording of every work of his I could find.

Personally, I'm a Satie fanboy. And one thing I've discovered about Satie is, if you don't like one of his styles, there is always another one that's different.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Pat Fairlea said:


> I like Satie's music. He does the unexpected with deceptively simple material.
> As for his personality, he seems to have been remarkably patient as he persisted in friendship with Debussy *after D had alienated just about everyone else*.


Perhaps one is wise _not_ to alienate someone who regularly carries round with him a hammer?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

SONNET CLV said:


> Perhaps one is wise _not_ to alienate someone who regularly carries round with him a hammer?


His coat must have had deep pockets...unless he stuck it down his trousers.


----------



## Rapide (Oct 11, 2011)

Well known only for Gymnopédies which I enjoy. But the rest of his works are passable.


----------



## Chopin Fangirl (Apr 27, 2021)

.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

I cant get no satiesfaction...


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Chopin Fangirl said:


> Oh God, he led a pretty wild life. Not sure if you'd want to know.


I do know.

Signed God


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Rapide said:


> Well known only for Gymnopédies which I enjoy. But the rest of his works are passable.


I can understand not wanting to spend too long with his music - it seems so simple! - but it has a way of getting inside you. There is nothing quite like it. I am not sure I can understand liking Gymnopédies but rejecting the rest. Have you not been impressed with Gnossiennes or Socrate, for example?


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Enthusiast said:


> I can understand not wanting to spend too long with his music - it seems so simple! - but it has a way of getting inside you. There is nothing quite like it. I am not sure I can understand liking Gymnopédies but rejecting the rest. Have you not been impressed with Gnossiennes or Socrate, for example?


Erik Satie was fairly prolific with most of his music written from 1911-1924. The early works Sarabandes, Gymnopédies, and Gnossiennes are probably his most well known - but his output is varied and offers some really interesting music, e.g. his "furniture" works which were an early form of minimalist music.






The Dreamy Fish is probably his most complex work, one which he spent a lot of time re-writing and revising.






He was part of a larger arts movement in Paris that included Dadists and other members of the avant-garde. He was an odd guy, he purchased seven of the same brown corduroy suit, and wore the same clothes everyday, complete with bowler hat and umbrella which he wouldn't open in the rain.

Besides music he also left some fanciful writings.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

^ Thanks for a better informed and more persuasive defence of Satie than I managed! I just couldn't imagine liking one work and dismissing all the rest!


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

What do you chaps make of Uspud?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Enthusiast said:


> ^ Thanks for a better informed and more persuasive defence of Satie than I managed! I just couldn't imagine liking one work and dismissing all the rest!


Oh I could certainly imagine linking the esoteric works, 1891-1898 say, and dismissing the rest.


----------



## cybernaut (Feb 6, 2021)

One of my favorites...and easily one of the most original composers in history.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Mandryka said:


> Oh I could certainly imagine linking the esoteric works, 1891-1898 say, and dismissing the rest.


While I agree that period, for example this these works, has some very interesting compositions -






I would never dismiss any of his music.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

mnbmjvbjvnjhhvnjv


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Mandryka said:


> mnbmjvbjvnjhhvnjv


Finally, we agree.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Mandryka said:


> mnbmjvbjvnjhhvnjv


I would have said "vjnvhhjnvjbvjmbnm," but then it's all subjective.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> What was he like as a person?


Eccentric. He was "second pianist" at Le Chat Noir, a famous Paris nightclub where artists and the demimonde gathered, and _cafe-concerts_ were held.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Manxfeeder said:


> That led to finding books about him by Rollo Myers and Alan Gilmore, then the chapter on him from The Banquet Years, and the strange book A Mammal's Notebook, featuring his drawings and ramblings, then every recording of every work of his I could find.


Alan Gilmore's bio is very engaging.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Mandryka said:


> mnbmjvbjvnjhhvnjv





Woodduck said:


> I would have said "vjnvhhjnvjbvjmbnm," but then it's all subjective.


About the only thing I ever _can_ say anymore is "duhduhduhduhduhduh," which, not to be all abjective, is _both_ subjective _and_ objective. Mostly, to others, all objective.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

SONNET CLV said:


> Perhaps one is wise _not_ to alienate someone who regularly carries round with him a hammer?





elgars ghost said:


> His coat must have had deep pockets...unless he stuck it down his trousers.


I would suggest that the royalties from his published _Gymnopedies_ and _Gnossiennes_ is what gave Satie deep pockets. (As for his trousers, I'd rather not get into those.)


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

SONNET CLV said:


> Perhaps one is wise _not_ to alienate someone who regularly carries round with him a hammer?


Wise words to live by.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Mandryka said:


> What do you chaps make of Uspud?


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Mandryka said:


> mnbmjvbjvnjhhvnjv


I would have organized them more neatly; "mmnnnbbjjjjvvvvhh", but then it's all subjective.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

This is the only composition that he seems to be remembered for,


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

ArtMusic said:


> This is the only composition that he seems to be remembered for,


Which makes him a cool underground composer.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

ArtMusic said:


> This is the only composition that he seems to be remembered for,


I wouldn't go that far. His music is still being recorded by reputable artists, including Barbara Hannigan. And while it's true that the Gymnopedies have been absorbed into popular culture and also classical culture (even recently, like the Gymnopedie influence in John Adams' Manny's Gym), other pieces of his have been popping up unexpectedly, like the Gnoisiennes in the films Chocolat and Hugo, and Je Te Veux as the background music to a cat food commercial.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Satie live, here, for you, in person


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

joen_cph said:


> Satie live, here, for you, in person


Though not the first film music, I understand that the filmed part of Relache contains the first frame-by-frame film music, tied to the specific action on the screen.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

The reason Satie carried a hammer with him was to defend himself if necessary when walking around the streets of Paris late at night from muggers , who were common in Paris at the time .


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Portamento said:


> View attachment 155642
> 
> Erik Satie, aged about 2 years old and looking damn adorable.


Indeed, a beautiful man!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm back on a Satie kick. Love the man's music!


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

The Frenchman in excelsis, in every way. Love the guy.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

excelsis meaning pls?


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

Captainnumber36 said:


> excelsis meaning pls?


In excelsis=to the highest degree. I don't know enough about Satie to say "he was a beautiful man", but he wrote some interesting music that I like (and like to play).


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I'm back on a Satie kick. Love the man's music!


I love the way you love music, multi taste :tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I'm back on a Satie kick. Love the man's music!


Try some Howard Skempton and Laurence Crane.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Mandryka said:


> Try some Howard Skempton and Laurence Crane.


Will do, thanks!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I enjoyed this Skempton piece:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I enjoyed this Skempton piece:


You won't want to do it, but by far the best Skempton I have heard, the thing that turned me on to his music in fact, is this series of privately distributed recordings from John Tilbury. CD 3 is a good one to start with.

https://www.jtilbury.com/howard-skempton/


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Mandryka said:


> You won't want to do it, but by far the best Skempton I have heard, the thing that turned me on to his music in fact, is this series of privately distributed recordings from John Tilbury. CD 3 is a good one to start with.
> 
> https://www.jtilbury.com/howard-skempton/


Anything to suggest that's available on apple music?


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

Debussy's orchestration is inspired here:





I also like this, with its "neoclassical" vibe:


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

^^^ that Sonatine is great fun.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Not sure if Erik Satie was a "beautiful man," from what I've read he had a somewhat odd personality, changing his personal style dramatically for periods of a time, and living like a monk in a small, sparsely furnished, room in Montemarte, then a similar room outside of Paris where he did not allow any visitors. 

But his music is witty, often charming, and something out of the ordinary - all of which are always welcome.


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

Much of Satie's music also lends itself well to "alternative" interpretations, especially jazz or jazz-influenced. Jazz versions of classical standards often are not entirely successful to my taste (though Charlie Parker, Miles Davis and Ray Brown often included references to standard classical themes in their work, sometimes extensive ones) but here are two jazzed-up versions of Satie that work well, by two "big names": Lee Konitz and Jacques Loussier:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Anything to suggest that's available on apple music?


William Howard's recording with Howard Skempton's preludes and nocturnes.

Another composer in this style is Laurence Crane - Michael Finnissy's recording of his music may be available. I like Crane rather more than Satie and Skempton in fact.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Mandryka said:


> William Howard's recording with Howard Skempton's preludes and nocturnes.
> 
> Another composer in this style is Laurence Crane - Michael Finnissy's recording of his music may be available. I like Crane rather more than Satie and Skempton in fact.


Found that crane!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

SONNET CLV said:


> Satie has long been a favorite composer of mine, probably since I first heard the _Gymnopedies_. I once wrote a play not about Satie but structured upon eccentric elements of the composer's life, such as his penchant for wearing white and eating only white foods, his carrying around of a hammer for protection, his rigidly scheduled life and odd activity interests, and the umbrellas. Satie's life is fascinating, and since as a playwright I was something of an absurdist the features of his life proved inspiring. The play, titled _Urned Rites_, also relied upon Satie's compositions for incidental music (or, to use the composer's term, _furniture music_), and the main character was a pianist who played one of the _Gymnopedies_ throughout the play. I don't believe anyone who watched performances of _Urned Rites_ ever suspected it was structured upon eccentricities of Eric Satie, even if they recognized the musical numbers in the sound design, but I couldn't have imagined the plot without the influence of Satie's odd behaviors.


Dude(or?), I wrote a play inspired by listening to the Gymnopedies. I wanted it to end with them playing. It has little to do with the music but somehow those pieces inspired me that day.

My play is "under consideration" for 2023 by a local theater. Who knows how that will turn out.

Satie must be good for authors.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Found that crane!


For me the modal feel of those early pieces by Crane is really attractive. His music for clarinet is also rather beautiful, a piece called Sparling.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

This is Micahael Finnissy's piano piece called _Eric Satie Like Anyone Else, _which is inspired by Satie's nocturnes, played by Eve Egoyan






Eve Egoyan has recorded an interesting Satie album - Hidden Corners


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Where is the beauty in Satie?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

hammeredklavier said:


> Where is the beauty in Satie?


It's the velvet.


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

hammeredklavier said:


> Where is the beauty in Satie?


In the neural perceptions of the goatee and pince nez, obviously.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

hammeredklavier said:


> Where is the beauty in Satie?


In the austerity and simplicity of the early mystical works like the sonneries de la rose croix and the ogives and danses gothiques. You have to have a taste for desert landscapes.

Some of his music is really challenging and may not have been meant seriously - does anyone enjoy Uspud?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Mandryka said:


> In the austerity and simplicity of the early mystical works like the sonneries de la rose croix and the ogives and danses gothiques. You have to have a taste for desert landscapes.


Well said. I'm reminded of the quote from Wilfrid Meller: "Satie saw in the impersonality, the aloofness, the remoteness from all subjective dramatic stress of [plainsong] qualities which might, with appropriate modifications, approximate to his own uniquely lonely mode of utterance."


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

View attachment 161187


Self portrait


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Rogerx said:


> Self portrait


Have you looked at:


hammeredklavier said:


> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/ea/Satie_autoportret_Projet_Buste_1913.jpg
> Sketch for a bust of himself, by Satie, 1913


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

SONNET CLV said:


> Satie has long been a favorite composer of mine, probably since I first heard the _Gymnopedies_. I once wrote a play not about Satie but structured upon eccentric elements of the composer's life, such as his penchant for wearing white and eating only white foods, his carrying around of a hammer for protection, his rigidly scheduled life and odd activity interests, and the umbrellas. Satie's life is fascinating, and since as a playwright I was something of an absurdist the features of his life proved inspiring. The play, titled _Urned Rites_, also relied upon Satie's compositions for incidental music (or, to use the composer's term, _furniture music_), and the main character was a pianist who played one of the _Gymnopedies_ throughout the play. I don't believe anyone who watched performances of _Urned Rites_ ever suspected it was structured upon eccentricities of Eric Satie, even if they recognized the musical numbers in the sound design, but I couldn't have imagined the plot without the influence of Satie's odd behaviors.


Interesting. Can you please provide me with the ISBN and publisher - I would like to give it read.

Thanks.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

Captainnumber36 said:


> His works for solo piano are so beautiful, he's becoming a new favorite of mine.
> 
> Anyone else enjoy his music?


Yes. One of my favourite composers. I first came across him in the arrangements by the The Camarata Contemporary Chamber Group with a Moog synthesiser.






I have Rogé, McCabe, De Leeuw on disc.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

^ I had the De Leeuw before, but got rid of it. Doesn't achieve anything by that slowness. Roge is much better. In fact Roge is great in all of his Ravel, Debussy, and Satie.


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

Phil loves classical said:


> ^ I had the De Leeuw before, but got rid of it. Doesn't achieve anything by that slowness. Roge is much better. In fact Roge is great in all of his Ravel, Debussy, and Satie.


I do like Roge. I have Legrand's set on my Walkman, also good.


----------



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

I really like Debussy and Ravel. Perhaps i should investigate Satie. i think i have one CD of his piano music


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

golfer72 said:


> I really like Debussy and Ravel. Perhaps i should investigate Satie. i think i have one CD of his piano music


Wise idea, it will be right up your alley.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

golfer72 said:


> I really like Debussy and Ravel. Perhaps i should investigate Satie. i think i have one CD of his piano music


Not a whole lot in common there between Satie on the one hand and Debussy and Ravel on the other. If you want to try a composer in the Debussy vein, and keyboard music is what you're interested in, then maybe Koechlin is a better bet. Ravel, apart from the very early Mirrois, is sui generis I think.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

golfer72 said:


> I really like Debussy and Ravel. Perhaps i should investigate Satie. i think i have one CD of his piano music


*Erik Satie* was a mentor of sorts for *Debussy*. While Debussy's music much more opulent compared to Satie, IMO, all French composers from this period share a certain aesthetic, which is very much to my taste. Ravel was of the following generation and, as such, I've always found it strange that he has been linked to Debussy. There's very little in their styles which warrants that connection.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

SanAntone said:


> *Erik Satie* was a mentor of sorts for *Debussy*. While Debussy's music much more opulent compared to Satie, IMO, all French composers from this period share a certain aesthetic, which is very much to my taste. Ravel was of the following generation and, as such, I've always found it strange that he has been linked to Debussy. There's very little in their styles which warrants that connection.


Same here. Ravel has not yet made much of an impression in the way both D and S have.

Perhaps when I've finished listening to Muse, I'll have another go at Daphnis et Chloe.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

SanAntone said:


> *Erik Satie* was a mentor of sorts for *Debussy*. While Debussy's music much more opulent compared to Satie, IMO, all French composers from this period share a certain aesthetic, which is very much to my taste. Ravel was of the following generation and, as such, I've always found it strange that he has been linked to Debussy. There's very little in their styles which warrants that connection.


I have gotten it wrong in this post thinking of Satie as being the older composer, and mixing up their relationship. It was Debussy who was an advocate of Satie's, he was the older more established composer and Satie was an iconoclast, but a composer Debussy thought highly of.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Gentlemen, compare and contrast Debussy's Sarabande and Satie's Sarabande. It's as if Debussy is much more tempted by tonal harmony, though he's trying to resist! Satie doesn't have a problem about refusing any sense of resolution.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Mandryka said:


> Gentlemen, compare and contrast Debussy's Sarabande and Satie's Sarabande. It's as if Debussy is much more tempted by tonal harmony, though he's trying to resist! Satie doesn't have a problem about refusing any sense of resolution.


Well, they are different composers with their own unique styles; I'm not sure what exactly you are trying to say by pointing out differences in their music. No one has said that they wrote identically.


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

Forster said:


> Same here. Ravel has not yet made much of an impression in the way both D and S have.
> 
> Perhaps when I've finished listening to Muse, I'll have another go at Daphnis et Chloe.


One thing I found underremarked about that now-infamous "best composers voted by composers" list was how high Ravel ranked. I know Ravel has a lot of popular appeal but I got the impression that perhaps current composers consider him more important, or inspiring of a composer than generally thought.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

fbjim said:


> One thing I found underremarked about that now-infamous "best composers voted by composers" list was how high Ravel ranked. I know Ravel has a lot of popular appeal but I got the impression that perhaps current composers consider him more important, or inspiring of a composer than generally thought.


Ravel was the consummate craftsman (without any of the negative connotations that term may imply). I would imagine other composers respect his exquisite and pristine mastery of the craft of composition. His works have been compared to Swiss watches.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Interesting to listen to Satie and Debussy’s Sarabandes from the point of view of things like resolution, modality.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

For me, Ravel's orchestration is a marvel to behold. There are many great composers, but not as many who shine as much with their orchestration as he does.


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

yeah, that was my impression about his high esteem, that his use of orchestral color was a precursor to guys like Scriabin and even people as diverse as Messiaen and Feldman.


it really is wonderful how much interesting, diverse stuff the turn-of-the-century French scene produced!


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

Forster said:


> Same here. Ravel has not yet made much of an impression in the way both D and S have.
> 
> Perhaps when I've finished listening to Muse, I'll have another go at Daphnis et Chloe.


So, I did, and rather enjoyed this performance






Better than the Pierre Monteux on CD with a choir from Star Trek.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Forster said:


> Same here. Ravel has not yet made much of an impression in the way both D and S have.
> 
> Perhaps when I've finished listening to Muse, I'll have another go at Daphnis et Chloe.


I used to be a Debussy fan and not a Ravel fan, but nowadays Ravel surpasses Debussy. I made a grand discovery in form which Ravel is at the height of; such exquisite design, it's a wonder why I didn't hear it before.


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

SanAntone said:


> I have gotten it wrong in this post thinking of Satie as being the older composer, and mixing up their relationship. It was Debussy who was an advocate of Satie's, he was the older more established composer and Satie was an iconoclast, but a composer Debussy thought highly of.


Debussy thought highly of Ravel as well. And of Stravinsky.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

What's a good full cycle of his piano works on apple music?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Ciccolini is usually considered the standard, overall cycle.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

joen_cph said:


> Ciccolini is usually considered the standard, overall cycle.


hmm, his are more restrained I find. I like Satie airy, dark and haunting.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Cristina Ariagno has a set I really like, though the reviews aren't very good.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Johannes Schöllhorn’s orchestration of Satie’s Uspud in this new release - this is worth hearing I think if you’re interested in the music, you can hear Act 1 for free



https://zafraanensemble.bandcamp.com...n-s-rigraphies


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Mandryka said:


> Johannes Schöllhorn’s orchestration of Satie’s Uspud in this new release - this is worth hearing I think if you’re interested in the music, you can here Act 1 for free
> 
> 
> 
> https://zafraanensemble.bandcamp.com...n-s-rigraphies


 I found Reinbert's version on Apple Music while looking for this one, and had to listen.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

SONNET CLV said:


> Perhaps one is wise _not_ to alienate someone who regularly carries round with him a hammer?


. Satie did this for self protection, because he regularly walked through rough parts of Paris at night where there were lots of muggers . As far as I know , he never had the misfortune of being mugged, although I could be wrong .


----------

